# Is my story fair??



## ccho (22 May 2013)

Hello all,

I am finishing up my second year of university. I decided to apply for the ROTP on January 2013 since the military has always fascinated me. Both my high school and university transcripts were accepted without much of a problem, and on March 22 I took and passed the aptitude test. However due to the fact that my parents resided outside of the country, the military had to do an extra security clearance so I could not continue with the medical exam or the interview on that day.  About two weeks ago from today I got a call from my recruiter informing me that I've been cleared, and that I could continue with my medical exam and my interview on May 22, which was today.  So I went to my 10 am medical examination and later went to my 1 pm interview.  But at the interview I was notified about a problem.  Apparently, while my extra security clearance was taking place all the positions for ROTP in civilian universities became full, meaning that I cannot do the program I've been anticipating for so long! I really needed this as it would go a long way in paying off my tuition and my student loans in addition to monthly living expenses. 

To tell you the truth I find it a little bit unfair that they are telling me this now after I went through all the preliminary stages, and it wasn't that I didn't qualify, it was the extra security clearance that delayed my acceptance since I could not complete the interview and the med exam two months ago. I don't want to sound like I'm ranting, but I guess I'm just really bummed. I really wanted this program and it was something that kept me going everyday, but due to security delay I can't be in it despite my qualification.... Is there any way I can get around this? Anyone with similar experiences by any chance? The recruiter told me that I could apply for this program called the PYRO Program? (probably wrong spelling, I think its a French acronym) I called them but they also told me they are likely full.... I know I can do DEO after I graduate, but the ROTP would've really helped me with my financial situation.  

Thanks All


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 May 2013)

The extra time for your security clearance was not of the CF's doing.  Right?   8)

Your 'way ahead', in my opinion, is to keep doing positive things, accept that 'it won't happen this year', and make yourself a better candidate for next year.

I'm not a ROTP whiz, or anything but is it even possible to join ROTP if you are entering your 3rd year of uni?

However, remaining positive...look at ROTP to be sure you can even enter with that many years of uni and look at the DEO option...its a delay, and nothing more, to your applying.

Cheers.


----------



## mariomike (22 May 2013)

ccho said:
			
		

> The recruiter told me that I could apply for this program called the PYRO Program? (probably wrong spelling, I think its a French acronym) I called them but they also told me they are likely full....



Could this be what you are referring to?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110340/post-1225607.html#msg1225607
Reply #1.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (22 May 2013)

Fair? I really don't think the word "fair" was a wise choice in describing your feelings and what has taken place regarding your file/application so far.  There are *so many* examples of applicants whose plans have fallen through due to components 'seemingly' not being completed the way the _applicant_ would have liked.  Yes, it's lousy that you had your heart set on things taking place within your ideal time frame and it didn't work out. Yes, it's okay to be disappointed; but bottom line is there's a very good possibility this isn't the first time you'll be disappointed, so you might have to get used to it.  Be patient. Be happy things have at least progressed to where they have. People have been waiting years to get in.  Use the time wisely and read the accounts of others who have had incredibly difficult roadblocks to overcome during the recruitment process. Best of luck going forward.


----------



## Loachman (22 May 2013)

This is not about "fairness", perceived or actual.

It is about meeting the enrollment requirements or not.

Unfortunately for you, and through no fault of the CF's, others did meet them, moved ahead of you, and have filled all available slots.

What do you expect anybody to do about that?

Ultimately, the CF does not exist to provide employment or to pay off one's student debts, but to defend this Nation of ours. It has apparently met its ROTP needs to do so for this year.


----------



## DAA (22 May 2013)

While your situation is both understandable, it is some what common.  You are missing TWO key pieces to your posting here if you want any valuable answers.

#1 - you don't make any mention of what occupations you are applying for!

#2 - you don't make any mention of what your current academic program is!

As a minimum, you should have still been interviewed and at least advised that your chances are "very limited" for 2013 and be "merit listed"  but if you so choose, your file can be held open and then you can "re-interview" for the 2014 selections if you have not already graduated, in which case you would become DEO "something".......


----------



## SeR (22 May 2013)

This quote is found at the very bottom of this page: http://www.rmc.ca/adm/rotpretp-pfofrpfi-eng.asp


> Deadline for application submission to a Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre is: *15 Jan*



If you applied in January of this year, you would have just made the deadline to get your paperwork in. The reason the recruiters and members of this site urge applicants to get their application in as early as possible is to prevent issues similar to your own, since, as you know, it can be a very lengthy process.

All anyone in your position can do at this point is to take away a very valuable lesson and apply a couple of months in advance next year.

Best of luck with your future application.


----------

